# Thankyou NaughTTy thread



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thought You deserved your own thread mate...Smashing job of organising and changing the day to suit me  You are a star.

Right thats enough about you

Norm thanks for the mega mini cruise from Clives...Those roads were great fun you maniac :wink: 

Jog always a pleasure mate.

KenTT Nice camera and lense...Hope you got lucky 

TheBears...tut tut perv  Hope the arm gets better soon.

Also i'd like to say sorry you didnt see the driving god on the track. But as you know Jenson in the last race had a problem in the pit lane. So BAR told the driving god that as it was only practise and obviously the god not needing any. All time should be spent with bringing Jenson up to standard. For this im sorry. Blame Jenson 

Was worried about my trip home as most know i didnt get much sleep. But my car fell in love with a Suzuki Jeep thing and couldnt stop flirting with it. I didnt mind as the driver was very pleasing on the eye. Even got a flash goodbye as she took her exit off the M25  . Shame ill never see her again.  But it did keep me wide awake for the majority of the trip home 

So all in all a fantastic day...Thanks again Paul


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Thought You deserved your own thread mate...Smashing job of organising and changing the day to suit me  You are a star.
> 
> Right thats enough about you
> 
> ...


Agreed. Already thanked on the other thread, but as he's now got his own it's fitting to post here as well.

I though JB was out their today?? Both BAR's were on track & one of the drivers was sporting a lid that looked very much like JB's


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Thought You deserved your own thread mate...Smashing job of organising and changing the day to suit me  You are a star.
> ...


Yeah he was. Sorry you wouldnt get it. After my huge improvement on my last trackday ive now decided to call myself a driving god  . So the driving god i was talking about is me. I was just playing up to it today. If i didnt make a pratt of myself as i was so tired i wold have fallen asleep.


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

My thanks to NaughTTy for arranging the day. Was great to meet fellow TTF members and the F1 practice was really good (still a bit deaf tho' :? ). And thanks to Ed @ APS for the coffee too.

Ed


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Twas lost on me then. I thought i was going slightly mad.

Cheers again, it was worth the drive


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks paul for a great day.Neil


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cheers guys - as I've said on the other thread, thanks goes to all who came and made it a brilliant day - I'm just chuffed that everyone seemed to enjoy it and some drove so far to get there 

Jamie - pot, kettle and black come to mind - maybe you're the perving god too :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Yep agree with everyone, superb day 8) top organiser Paul [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Looking forward to the next one :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> But my car fell in love with a Suzuki Jeep thing and couldnt stop flirting with it. I didnt mind as the driver was very pleasing on the eye. Even got a flash goodbye as she took her exit off the M25  . Shame ill never see her again.  But it did keep me wide awake for the majority of the trip home


And you call me the perv


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Thought You deserved your own thread mate...Smashing job of organising and changing the day to suit me  You are a star.
> 
> Right thats enough about you
> 
> ...


No chance Jamie, the wifes not even talking to me after the purchase of that lens (or is that not what you meant :wink:  ).

Yes well said Jamie, Pauls Silverstone meets are one of the best, thanks again Paul.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Cheers guys - as I've said on the other thread, thanks goes to all who came and made it a brilliant day - I'm just chuffed that everyone seemed to enjoy it and some drove so far to get there
> 
> Jamie - pot, kettle and black come to mind - maybe you're the perving god too :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Slightly Off Topic

There was a Silver TTQS reg xxx RXR was leaving the car park just as I got to my car. Was it one of us?

Also I did notice that only TT's, Lotus's, Scoobies etc had flyers for the Canonball Run Europe on their screens....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That qS was Simon's (tdk). he came down to APS to see the rest of us who ended up there


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

Yup, that was me! 

Simon.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> That qS was Simon's (tdk). he came down to APS to see the rest of us who ended up there


Cheers Paul, I was wondering if it was tdk, it seemed immaculate not to be an enthusiasts car.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > That qS was Simon's (tdk). he came down to APS to see the rest of us who ended up there
> ...


Richard i also saw your best mate :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

tdk said:


> Yup, that was me!
> 
> Simon.


Simon, I was walking down the car park with the wife, as you pulled of , probably saw me staring (enviously?) at you car. Looked stunning esp with the private reg. 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Richard i also saw your best mate :wink:


Shhh......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> tdk said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, that was me!
> ...


Err....pulling off in the car park - surely not :lol: :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > tdk said:
> ...


You are NaughTTy :roll: :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Richard i also saw your best mate :wink:


Who was that then?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi NaughTTy Paul

Please allow me to endorse all the previous thankyou posts. Judy and I had a great day out, excellent company too. Me and Michael are still listening to the sound bites I recorded, full blast.  

Joe 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Richard i also saw your best mate :wink:
> ...


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Yes, there is no need to roll your eyes, I guessed it was you, Iâ€™m not that naive (sense the sarcasm in my post!). I just wondered you both feel the need to 'play' in public like this, when itâ€™s clearly me you are talking about, especailly seeing as I was perfectly courteous and polite in the pits to GD.

Hey ho, no skin off my nose, if it keeps you amused, you carry on.

Cheers
Kevin

BTW Richard, your sig is STILL (after copious amounts of hints and blatant posts), too big both in dimensions and k size.

:?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Well beings you bring it up....This is what i odnt get both times ive met you. You are extremely nice polite etc. But when on the forum you come across alot different.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Errrr......back on topic.....

Thanks Paul, we had a great day. It was good to meet you all and put some faces to names at last. My face is still a rather fetching fuschia colour though - I think I'll put it down to windburn!!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Paul I had a great day :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> Thanks Paul I had a great day :wink:


Erm - what happened to you?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

We (Brayboy and I ) went walkabout stood most of the time at the end of the start finish straight,when we got back down to Farm it was about 2:15. Had a quick scout around to see if anybody was about then shot off about 2:30 ish


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

ive just seel this post 

Paul, Simon and myself had a great time but as you know were called back into work for some fire fighting :evil:

*thank you* for arranging the meet - sorry to the peeps I didnt get to talk to, next time [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

p.s im sure my ears are still ringing :!:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> We (Brayboy and I ) went walkabout stood most of the time at the end of the start finish straight,when we got back down to Farm it was about 2:15. Had a quick scout around to see if anybody was about then shot off about 2:30 ish


Ah - I think we walked past you when we were heading for the Main Grandstand - we had to wait around the Luffield area for those arriving late so we didn't get up there 'til around lunchtime. Maybe catch up with you again sometime


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> ive just seel this post
> 
> Paul, Simon and myself had a great time but as you know were called back into work for some fire fighting :evil:
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good day mate - shame work has to get in the way :evil:

See you on the 23rd maybe? :wink:


----------

